# ISS *not* hit



## Incognito (Nov 28, 2003)

Not the best noice to experince, I guess. 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/3242712.stm

excerpt:


> *The International Space Station was not hit by an object in orbit, say Russian space officials. *
> 
> American Michael Foale and Russian Alexander Kaleri reported hearing a metallic crushing sound, apparently from an unoccupied part of the station.
> 
> Russian space officials said there appeared to be no damage to the outside of the craft or change in air pressure inside, and that the two men were safe. They have now confirmed that the noise came from an onboard instrument.


----------

